# Leaky Gas/FBO - Hopefully the End is in Sight people



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

PLEASE READ THIS EVERYONE

This isn't mine but it's summed up my life in a nutshell - I Printed it off and showed my GP - / I have an appointment with a colorectal and I'm going to show them this story and 2 others -

This is the second story http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/160380-fecal-odor-and-leaky-gasheres-my-story/

The Third is about the Solesta style injections / submucosal injection of stabilized nonanimal hyaluronic acid

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/147145-leaky-gasfecal-body-odor-cured/

I'll keep you all updated on my situation.

This is the most important one - If you have any family members doubting you about your situation print them off this.

MY STORY FIRST OF ALL

I've went through 2 jobs , A repeat year in University , Social anxiety levels are through the roof, Family members thinking i'm delusional.

I've been in and out of my GP's like a yoyo - I'm sick of looking at him and him likewise me.

I've tried more or less everything on the market -

Probiotics, Digestive enzymes , BI-Muno (Prebiotic) , Caprylic acid , Supposed Miracle Candida cure using Sugar cubes and Turpentine, Nizoral Cream , Candida helper off amazon , Apple cider Vinegar , Enemas , Nullo , Shreddies, Been put on amitriptyline, Anusol done low FODMAP diets , Juice-Plus . Mens non-perfumed talc.

Even 6 Weeks intensive Hypnotherapy + some CBT and had a Personal Trainer

Listen people you aren't crazy, it isn't all "in your head" Yes anxiety makes it a million times worse but there is still the physical symptom spurring it on.

From Curezone - http://curezone.com/...asp?i=2007440#i

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT I USED TO EXPLAIN TO MY GP/FAMILY

Hello Everyone,

I am 25 year old male and I have had Symptoms of Fecal Body Odor and IBS for 8 years now. My first symptoms came as Fecal Body Odor (even though I could not smell it majority of the time but everyone else could), Constipation, Oily small stools, clear (sweat like) discharge around my anus and swelling around my anus when straining.

I went and saw a couple GP's, Gastroenterologist's, Dieticians and Naturopath/Herbal Doctors. I was told to take different laxatives, change my diet (which helped minimally) take herbal concoctions and most commonly I was recommended to seek counselling as it was either dismissed as I have "Issues" or this simply was in my head as I asked the doctors If i smelt bad and they always said no, although before and after seeing them getting looks, comments etc.

Anyway I had physical exams, colonoscopy and pressure tests done by the gastroenterologist which showed nothing and I was basically in good health. Not happy with that I went and saw a different Gastro for a second opinion and some more test's but with no luck, it was the same results with nothing wrong with me and now a ridiculous amount of money to pay off as a young teenager.

So I decided to try to forget about it and get on with life, thinking " People will except me for me and if not, they are not worth your time anyway". This only worked for a short time as everything built up and acted like a snowball effect and spiralled into depression and regularly contemplated suicide but tried to look to the positive and thought to myself just hold on another month and see what happens.

So losing friends, gf's, jobs and withdrawing from society to an extent I started researching like I never had before, Reading forums, books, medical journals, sending emails to specialist's in different countries and continued to see doctors and specialists in the hope something would give.

So, after reading so much material and dealing with this debilitating life, I self diagnosed myself and found out I have Mucosal Prolapse of the rectum (aka partial prolapse of the rectum) which is where the inner lining (mucosa) of the rectum protrudes out the anus. So I made an appointment with a colorectal surgeon and turns out I WAS RIGHT! (Someone who didnt even complete high school can find out what's wrong with himself, yet specialist doctors with 20+ years experience cant and make you feel like you're going loopy).

So the surgeon confirmed I had a mucosal prolapse and descending perineum ( Pelvic Floor). The trouble with being diagnosed with mucosal prolapse is the doctor generally cant find out if you have it unless you strain whilst having your backside looked at like i had done (Also had a defogram xray). Also allot of people are misdiagnosed as having Hemorrhoids when sometimes it is Mucosal Prolapse.

You can check if you have a Descending Perineum, after you strain on the toilet, have a shower and when your washing your backside, spread it and place a finger on your sphincter, sort or push forward and up towards your testicles/vagina (do not insert your finger just apply considerable pressure) if you can feel a firm ball sort of thing, you most likely have a descending perineum (pelvic floor).

So I am going into surgery in 4 weeks to correct the prolapse which I hope fixes my problems, yet to find out if anything can be done about the descending perineum at this stage. The surgeon said the operation for the prolapse may help the perineum stuff but won't know until after it.

I hope this helps some people and best of luck trying to fix your problems everyone, I know how it feels. Also If this doesn't fix my problems then I might look into "Solesta gel injections" which is non invasive injections that tighten your sphincter, I RECOMMEND YOU HAVE A READ OF THIS.

Good Luck Everyone. W2012


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for posting this. I will show this to my family members sometime soon. I have an appointment with my Gastro in late January, so I will bring up this prolapse (I was told earlier that I have haemorrhoids and I had them banded - didn't make a damn difference!) and see if he will do the tests to find it.


----------

